# The Gnomesville Massacre



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

A very sad tale for Gnome lovers everywhere.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070125/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_australia_gnomes


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Heh heh heh! If anyone that sounds like Crocodile Dundee comes up to any of you and asks where Sinister was this past week, tell them I was hanging out with JT eating philly cheese steaks...oh...nevermind that sledge hammer I'm holding...it's a prop...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

There's no place like gnome, there's no place like gnome...


----------

